
Google+ users, upset over data leak, sue Google - LinuxBender
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/10/google-users-upset-over-data-leak-sue-google/
======
dubbelosix
Interesting that their immediate response is to shut down google+. "Should we
disclose the leak?" "Nah... Not worth the risk. Lets just sit on it. G+ isn't
that great anyway. If the leak does becomes public, we can toss it out and
solve the problem". Looks like they were right to remove "Don't be evil" from
their motto

~~~
LinuxBender
If I had to guess, they may have already been contemplating it. Google like to
test things on the public before they make a commercial version of it. I could
be way off base however.

